# can you help me PLEASE?



## cateyes1981 (Sep 11, 2005)

Hello

Recently I found a stray cat sleeping in my shed and was starving for food was sickly skinny but still a very friendly cat. I have e mailed the shelter and put up flyers in case he/she is a lost cat. IN the meantime I have put the cat in a dog house/rabbit hutch time cattery that is 4x4x4 


As bedding I put in wood chips (shavings) they tend to stick to his fur 

Some blankets towls a litter box dry food wet food and water

AM ion the right track her as is this proper house temprorarly for him?? He seems to be sleeping in the spot i put his blankets but im sure eventually hes going to want out of his cage I was thinking of opening up his cage so he can get to walk around we have a lot of land here and a small mini forest he can go into. ANyways please help me and let me know if im on the right track!! thanks


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 11, 2005)

anyone?? before its to late???


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm no expert, but it's great that you are taking care of that poor kitty!
I'm not sure of the wood shavings, don't think most cats like them.

How long were you planning to keep her in the dog house? I think she might stay anyway, if you continue to take such good care of here. If you plan on keeping her (I so hope you do!), be sure to spay or neuter her :wink: .


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Ann is right about the wood chips and spaying. The only problem with a dog house is that it would be too big for the winter. It would be safer if she could live in your house. If she's a feral, you'll want to provide a smaller house or insulate the dog house until it's much smaller and then make the doorway smaller also, to keep out the cold. For now, just take out the wood chips and put in more old blankets. Cats love fleece. That would be nice. 

I would not allow her to go out of your yard, or, if possible, not out of the house. Good luck. Keep us informed, please.


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 11, 2005)

Hello

By winter it will not be much of a problem as i will have my own house then and i can keep do whatever i want I will just let him indoor when i have my own place (right now with the parents)


Ok I have removed most of the wood chips I am offering him both canned and dry food he just eats sleeps uses his litter for now. Its raining today so i dont think i will open up his house I put an extra tarp over the house just to make sure no rain flys in


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You're doing a good job. It's wonderful that you're taking care of this little stray. He must think he's in heaven!


----------



## cateyes1981 (Sep 11, 2005)

hello thanks so much for the support ive added kitten food to his adult food hopefully that will help him get back to a better weight


----------

